# Backdop idea



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

I have been slowly working on a backdrop. Searching the internet as produces many good ideas. One that was recommenced to me by a friend seems to answer a good number of my “left brain” questions. If you look at this modeler’s tutorials you will find his thoughts and techniques on a backdrop that seem simple to do.

http://www.altamontandblueridge.com/


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Did you see Kingred's recent thread on cushion-foam backdrop mountains? Nice idea, in my opinion ...

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=16347

TJ


----------



## N scale catastrophe (Nov 18, 2012)

Wow, great information, spectacular layout. thanks for sharing


----------

